# Some of my mice



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Sisters Mei and Mel, dove tan and black tan.









Morty, father of sisters above, black tan banded.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, my..the tans on these mousies are just delicious! I just love the marked black tan as it has the perfect placement for that white splodge to pass through both the black and the orange.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Morty is adorable :love1 They are lovely looking mice.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Ooo,they're super mousies!
I love your Black/tan,such a lovely face too!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

And here's Eddie! I know he's a pet-type, but he has such a sweet personality, he's the mouse my daughter wants to 'play' with. Playing meaning him running on the table with toyhorses and stables and dollhouses.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:lol: Now I have visions of a mousie with a saddle on and a doll on his back :lol:


----------

